# TTC My First



## horseypants

I've had two losses and this is my first cycle after a d&c on May 10th. I was supposed to be due on December 3. 

:cry:

After the d&c, af took about 6 weeks to show up. I had two days of spotting, two days of stop and start light flow and bam, today, more red than I could ever have hoped for. So things are getting back on track and it's time for me to try in earnest. I was little "reckless" last cycle but wouldn't you know it, all the
:sex:
ended up being after o, in retrospect!

So now, I'm charting, using opks, relaxing SO MUCH. Heheh. Gonna get prego soon! I predict it will happen by 2013 if this is indeed my lucky thread.

Anyway, I alternate between being super melancholy to great fun and am sure to say something hilarious on this thread at some point. I am trying for my first child and deserve at least one! I am 34. My life is not perfect, but hey, I waited long enough and now all I need is for nature to comply with all my good plans. Right God? 

So here's to fresh charts, new cycles and the road ahead! Join me?


----------



## lch28

good luck honey, i got pregnant my first normal cycle after my loss at 23 weeks, once your body is ready to get pregnant you have a regular period =D


----------



## horseypants

ahh lch thank you so much xo

how are you feeling today? it must feel wonderful to be prego again! i miss that rush of lots going on in there.

...sophia rojas is a beautiful name. i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Etoiles

Hi Horseypants,

I remember you from the miscarriage board.

I am also 34 and TTC our first which was unsuccessful on my first BFP after the baby's heartbeat stopped around 7 weeks. I also had a D&C but my Dr. said it would be okay to start trying right away if we wanted to which we decided to try, doesn't hurt right?!?!

It has been just over 2 weeks since my d&c and this week it seemed like I was started to get 'signs' of ovulation and I have been tracking my temperature since about a week or so after the d&c and it is back to pre-ovulation temps so I hope this means ovulation will happen soon. 

I would love to get pregnant again. I haven't told anyone else but before I even became pregnant I had a 'good' feeling about July so I was shocked when I got good news in April only to have it end. :(

I hope mother nature does not make us wait long to get our full, lasting BFP!


----------



## Preggies

pregnant 2 months after loss at 17 weeks. No d&c. Everything good so far


----------



## mannymoo

Hoseypants I'm pretty much the same boat as you. 34 years old and TTC number 1 after two losses this year. I'm about 4dpo today and already I want to test. I am completely addicted to POAS! Good luck to all of us on this thread. Lets hope we get lots of BFPs and soon!! x


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just stalking really hope you don't mind:winkwink:

Had my DnC just over a week ago, just waiting for my body to play ball and then we can start trying again. In the meantime taking my temp (yes I know it will be all over the place, but feel like I am doing something - sure you all understand)

I also took a pregnancy test yesterday just to check where HCG levels are - yep you guessed it still pos. I am now waiting another week and will test again, Horseypants I am also a POAS addict :haha:

:bfp: all round eh ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie - I know exactly what you mean. I need to feel like I'm doing something every day so tempting definitely gives me something to do - and its free!!
I really hope your cycle goes back to normal soon. Those "BFPs" are so depressing. Are you going to try before AF arrives? We were planning on but then I ended up not ovulating that cycle. Good luck!


----------



## garfie

Mannymoo - I most certainly am going to try before AF not sure if I will be one of the lucky ones who ovulate though we will have to see.:dohh:

I have temped now for quite some time, that's how I knew I was pg my temp dipped and I waited for the :witch: then the next day :happydance: unfortunately it didn't last:cry:

I have my OPK's ready (ssshhhh don't tell hubby) we're supposed to be taking a more relaxed approach :winkwink:

Good luck ladies and so sorry for all your losses

:hugs:

X


----------



## Etoiles

Nice to hear that other ladies are temping too. It at least can tell me if my body temp wise is back to normal.

I have not tested yet to see if I still get a BFP or if my hormones are back to normal but I guess I have to do that this weekend. If I am officially trying now so I do not want to tease myself by thinking it is a BFP when it is just a carryover from before.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Etoiles. Hopefully your test will be neg now that it's been two weeks. It sounds like you might Ov quite soon, which is great. Hopefully you will get another bfp before AF! I agree - I have a good feeling about July. It just seems so far away still. Fingers x that the test is neg this weekend. Keep us posted!


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I think I might be on the wrong thread as I already have two boys from a previous marriage - I didn't mean to gatecrash :blush:

Etoiles - Fingers crossed hun for a negative test at least you will now when your hormones are back to normal.:flower:

I have temped as I say for quite some time it comes as second nature now (just like brushing your teeth :haha:) in fact giving temping up when preg was quite difficult.

Once again apologies ladies for gatecrashing, hope you all get your bfp's soon:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Garfie I certainly don't mind if you hang around and I'm sure the other girls don't too. Afterall, we're all just after a bfp with a stcky bean. And you can probably give us great advice! This is only my first cycle temping so I'm a bit clueless. Wondering when my bbt will start going down if I'm not preggers?


----------



## garfie

Aw thanks hun

Everyone is different hun (how often have you heard that:haha:) usually my temp drops just a day or so before the :witch: comes although some women have the temp dip on the actual day.

The time I was pregnant it dipped right to my cover line and I was sure I was out the next day it went UP and that's when I tested positive :happydance:

I'm glad I don't have to leave the thread - I have learnt a lot over my two years so if I can help others I will be happy too:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## horseypants

Garfie, I'm glad you're here and want you to stay :). Us first timers could use a little active momma energy, and the time will come for advice. Your wisdom will be most useful - AND we like ya! xo


----------



## garfie

Horsey - I have lots of active momma energy (having two boys I need it!:haha:)

Remember as well for the ladies that are temping you are looking for an overall pattern and not just one or two temperatures. After about three months of temping I could see when the wicked :witch: was due. (where is she when I want her:shrug:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

horseypants, good luck! This is my first cycle after a loss too :hugs:


----------



## Etoiles

garfie said:


> I have temped as I say for quite some time it comes as second nature now (just like brushing your teeth :haha:) in fact giving temping up when preg was quite difficult.

I have to agree and that when I was pregnant I would take my temperature as a reassurance that everything was good and that things were on the up and up.

Unfortunately I found out the hard way that with a MMC your body still thinks its pregnant so high temperatures didn't indicate anything. :( I don't think I'll temp again if I get another BFP because it gave me a false sense of security.


----------



## garfie

Etoiles - I gave up as soon as I got my first BFP and when that happens again (which it will) I will give up temping straight away and suggest you do the same when you get your bib fat juicy BFP:flower:

So sorry for your loss hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Etoiles

Well ladies I took a pregnancy test and it was a solid BFN.:thumbup:

It was the happiest I ever felt when looking at a BFN test. So it could actually be that I am ovulating which would be fantastic if that were true. I'm going to keep temping to see if it happens.

I agree about the temps Garfie and I'm definitely not going to use that as a security if there is a next time since it did not tell me the truth and kept me in the dark longer.


----------



## garfie

:happydance: for a BFN do you use OPK's hun to help determine when you are ovulating? As temping can only tell you after the event.:flower:

I can't wait for my BFN I am still getting positives :cry: I will test again on Thursday (that is two weeks post DNC) and would think it should be BFN by then.:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Etoiles

I haven't used OPKs but I have temped since January so I have started to see a pattern of how things work with my body. I also had a huge amount of CM earlier this week, more than I ever had before, and a few days before I had smaller amounts of EWCM so I just think that I may be ovulating.

I did bleed for 5 days before my D&C so it really is like 3 weeks since the bleeding started until now. I think the fact that my body started to recognize that things were wrong and I started bleeding did help lower my hormone level as well.


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies, thanks all of you for joining me ttc on this here thread! i needed the company. i betchya my cycle's going to go long. i'm around cd 5 today i think and it could be anywhere from a week to 3 weeks before o. i'm looking forward to all kinds of 

:sex:

and 

:spermy:
.........:spermy:
.............:spermy:
............:spermy:

everywhere

LOL

does anyone have a favorite opk? i used the internet wonfros last time - i have about five left in their blue wrappers... i guess i need to bite the bullet and buy something for next week...... the happy face ones are rad and take less guesswork obviously, but they're expensive. what do you all use? i'm temping too, but as we all know, it's more obvious after the chance has passed :p

i'm a poas addict too - i'm going to try my best to wait til 7dpo and that's all i can guarantee :)


----------



## mannymoo

I'm a huge fan of the smiley face ones. The smiley face makes me happy:)
Although I hate 2ww, I still think waiting to O is worse - especially when our cycles are all over the place! I'm now 6dpo and being as strong as I can to not poas. This is torture. Feel nothing unusual do not getting my hopes up. Had a slight dip in temp this morning. Is that normal? 
Hope you all have a good week! X


----------



## garfie

Horsey - I usually use the cheap OPK's from the internet (although my hubby would know this time) so I sneakily got some when out shopping sssshhh don't tell him:winkwink:

I hold my hand up I am POAS addict and as soon as my cycles get back to normal I will be POAS either OPK, CBFM, or Preg Test :haha:

Mannymoo - A drop in temp could indicate implantation (although I have to say I have drops and it lead to nothing):cry: but if it's unusual for you hun it could be a positive sign :happydance:

Come and join me and horsey in the POAS addict corner:blush:

Etoiles - My hormone level did not drop until the night before my final scan (even though I had been bleeding for nearly two weeks by then) so now I just want a negative test when I next POAS:blush: on Thursday:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks Garfie. Temps went up again this morning to higher than they have ever been. Would LOVE the drop to be implantation but not going to get my hopes up. As its my first month temping, I have no idea what's normal for me yet or not! 

Hope you get your BFN soon. x


----------



## Etoiles

Good luck mannymoo on the high temps!

My temps have stabilized and not gone up so it appears I did not ovulate which I did not expect since I actually experienced EWCM for a few days. :wacko: I had a feeling it would be too good to be true to ovulate.

I hope to ovulate soon, DH and I are still BDing just in case every other day.

DH and I have been planning to take a trip in August and he really wanted to go to Disney World which at first had not been a choice of destination when I was pregnant because of all the rides I could not go on. However, I'm throwing caution to the wind and we're going! If I'm not pregnant by August and we didn't go it would just add to the disappointment. I read multiple sources that say riding roller coasters during the TWW is okay.


----------



## mannymoo

Wow - Disney World will be great. Definitely GO! If you're pregnant / TWW you can see how you feel before you go on any rides. After my first mc I needed something to look forward to so we booked a ski trip to France. I still think that I got pregnant straight away because I was so excited about my holiday, TTC took a back seat! Now trying to convince DH that I need another holiday for it to happen again :D


----------



## horseypants

Hi ladies, thanks for the opk talk :). 

I gotta admit, i went on roller coasters a week and a half after the d&c and hated them for the first time in my life! I think jsut a little pg hormone in your system will make you not like them! so at least you will know ;).

This woman's story gives me hope. She's finally a mommy! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-has-little-tree-blooming-after-4-losses.html

I've been struggling with jealousy and sadness, but af is outta here finally! And it's time to ttc! My cycle is indeed expected to be all over the place. OPK shopping now I think..............


----------



## garfie

Hi Horsey :happydance::happydance: go and catch the eggy good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

Go and fill your basket full of OPK's :flower: - I did but remember sssshhhh don't tell hubby oh I've also got EPO to help with EWCM (not sure if I need it or not) thought I might after a DNC???? and also vit B6 not started that yet as only bought it tonight:happydance: along with a bottle of :wine::haha:

I will read the thread but not tonight as :haha: a bottle of wine and me well.................

Etoiles :happydance: to Ovulation and keep on :sex: Disney World you lucky thing the children keep asking to go but from the UK for a family of 4 oh my lord it costs to much :winkwink: however we are going to Turkey in three weeks I was hoping to avoid the slides but now I guess I have no reason not to join in:wacko:

Mannymoo - How are things going for you hun, how are those temps?:hugs:

AFM - Just waiting for my BFN on Thursday and then I can jump on the ttc wagon again :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## horseypants

:) i sure did fill my basket - 50 dollars worth shhh!!!!!!!!!

what's epo? i am going to run to the store for preseed and im using softcups. it's awkwardly hilarious but works like magic.


----------



## garfie

Horsey - Evening Primrose Oil (supposed to help with the swimmers) create more EWCM for us? anything is worth a try I think:happydance: also according to the bottle the capsules also " May help maintain a healthy hormone balance" yep I was sold :winkwink:

Your secret's safe with me:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopeforbfp

I have also had two losses this year and am TTC #1. It took 6 weeks for AF to show after MC and I'm finally in my TTC cycle. I'm not convinced I've ovulated yet. I'm not having the normal pains I usually get for ovulation. I have a feeling this might be another 6 week cycle :( We've still been doing lots of BDing just in case ;)


----------



## mannymoo

Well ladies, I cracked this morning and tested - Big fat huge negative! Only 9dpo so I know its waaaay early. But I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever. Feeling completely normal so I'm not getting my hopes up at all. Going to try hold out a few more days before I test again but its so hard!! I was so bleak afterwards (don't know why cos I WAS expecting bfn) so decided to have chocolate and pizza for breakfast!! Felt better after that :)
x


----------



## horseypants

i'm so thankful you guys are here xoxoxoxox

i'm having ups and downs. i don't feel like :sex: !
but i'm being sweet to OH
i'm getting a new car
but i'm afraid because it is clearly meant as a family car
i'm thinking about doing a "yoga for fertility" class
but i hate yoga 
and cheesy stuff

lol

it's wierd :)
i look pretty happy but when i sit down to write i sound depressing!!!!!!!!!

hopefor bfp, are you going to chart?
manymoo, your breakfast sounds delish!

how is everyone today?


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Well I tested this morning (2 weeks post DNC) and still showing a faint positive:cry:

I will test every couple of days until next Thursday and if still positive I will be going to the Docs. Of course in the land where dreams come true my negatives will get darker and darker :happydance:

Horseypants - Aw hun sorry your having a bad day:hugs: I'm also having one as a friend of a friend just put up her scan pic on FB - I would be further than her (might have to delete her pics and status for a while:haha:)

My miracle BFP juice (apart from the obvious:winkwink:) was a small glass of grapefruit juice after the witch left until O - as soon as my body is ready I will be heading to the supermarket for some more:happydance:

Mannymoo - Yum I could eat that quite happily :flower:

Hopeforbfp - Are you temping hun as that's really the only way to tell when O has taken place :thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopeforbfp

I have never charted before and really didn't have an interest in doing so because I've never had a problem feeling ovulation in the past. I know this because my AF always would come exactly 14 days after my biggest ovulation pain day. This cycle is just completely throwing me off. I've never had a cycle like this before and I don't know if I'm still recovering from my miscarriage or whats going on. I did start taking baby aspirin this cycle so maybe that could be throwing me off too. I'm pretty sure I have no chance this cycle though because even if I did O I've had like no CM which is super frustrating. I may have to start mucinex or cough syrup or something next month if this keeps up. UGH


----------



## horseypants

i have grapefruit juice i the fridge! what's that supposed to do?

yes fb is evil :)

it took me almost 3 weeks post d&c for the hcg to clear out. patience grasshopper! xo


----------



## garfie

Horseypants - :rofl: 

The grapefruit juice is supposed to make it easier for the little swimmers and as I say it worked for me the first time I used it :happydance:

Hopeforbfp - I feel like I have had O for a few days (last night the tiniest bit of blood thought the witch was coming) since then nothing:shrug: 

Looking at my chart though no way have I O the temps are mental:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopeforbfp

I love drinking white grape juice, does that count? :haha: You know I've never really understood the temping thing. I think it's great that lots of you ladies are doing it and I'm learning a lot I just don't know if it's for me. I feel like if I started that it would bring me back into my obsessive TTC state which I've actually worked pretty hard at getting away from. I don't like the obsession because it makes the BFNs so much harder for me :cry: I refuse to give up BnB though. I love the formuns and supporting others and getting the support as well so I'll never stop this. I still obsess it is just less than when I first started :blush: . Either way I know for sure that I do ovulate because I've had two BFPs. Sadly I don't know how excited I'll get for anymore BFPs. I don't think it will sink in until I'm 3 months next time I get pregnant.


----------



## Etoiles

Good morning ladies! 

According to fertility friend I ovulated three days ago with a strong red solid cross-hair line! I do not have the usual symptoms such as sore breasts that I usually have after ovulation but I will take it. It was quite exciting to see.



hopeforbfp said:


> I love drinking white grape juice, does that count? :haha: You know I've never really understood the temping thing. I think it's great that lots of you ladies are doing it and I'm learning a lot I just don't know if it's for me.

Temping for me is a reassurance and 'proves' to me that I ovulate. Like you my cycle is very regular so I did feel confident I was ovulating. Only after TTC for more than 6 months and I went to the doctor he thought I was not because my progesterone was low. I felt comforted by the fact that my temps proved otherwise and it was further proven when I got a BFP with no medication.



garfie said:


> Horseypants - :rofl:
> 
> The grapefruit juice is supposed to make it easier for the little swimmers and as I say it worked for me the first time I used it :happydance:

Very interesting! I am definitely open to trying anything. Will have to pick some up tomorrow at the grocery store.

Horsey pants - I hope everything is going okay and you have better days. I have days that get me down too but hopefully those will become fewer and farther between.


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a few days - I've been feeling a bit confused:wacko:

As you know I am 3 weeks post DNC and I have been testing positive, so today I went for HCG levels test and I've just got my results 9 so everything is coming to an end:cry:

I knew this would be the case after all I had a DNC but somehow deep down I was hoping I was one of the women you hear about who get pregnant straight away:nope:

The hospital said I could test in a week? What for FALSE hope I say.

So now I just wait for the :witch: and try again - let's hope it doesn't take another year.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Etoiles

Garfie, I'm so sorry your hormones are taking so long to get back to normal.

I think my body is taking a while to adjust as well. A couple of weeks after my D&C I decided to start temping again and finally it went up which I thought it meant that I ovulated by I think my hormones are still not right either a month later after the procedure. My temp only stayed up for a few days and then a week later AF showed up (July 4) which would only make a one week after ovulation phase.

I am hoping now that I have had AF that my body will slowly adjust and get back to normal. I hope your time comes soon as well!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Looks like the :witch: is here no warning no nothing just BAM! (even had a temp increase this morning wth???) - so now I am totally confused about my body :blush:

Onto a new cycle now ladies - lets hope we all get our BFPS :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## horseypants

aww garfie, sorry about the witch.

i'm still waiting to o - i THINK!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Well ladies I decided I am going to try charting I changed my mind. I bought a basal thermometer yesterday. I'm still waiting for the witch to show but since I don't know when O was I don't know when to expect her. This is cycle day 33 already and 32 is my longest but I've taken two test and both BFN.


----------



## horseypants

hopeforbfp, good move. it's frustrating at first, but keep at it cause it's very cool to help make sense of what's going on with your body. some people also tend to have higher temps in the second half of the tww as one of the first early prego signs. keep us updated on how its going. my chart is looking all over the place and im chalking it up to post d&c hormones. good to know though - cause the up and down temps/hormones sure do correspond to my moods! nice to have an excuse ; ).

how is everyone today? garfie's at the start of the cycle, and i cant figure out if i o-ed or not. fertility friend (check out my chart) seems to think i did, but i dont think so. ive been doing opks every day and the closest thing i've had to a positive was more than a week ago i think..... that coudnt have been o, otherwise surely by now, my temps would be much higher................

ive been really anxious about a number of environmental things in my life 1) my work is both stressful hours wise and personalities wise! also there's a radio tower right under my work area (radio station) 2) there's black mould in my garage, which i've heard can possibly have a bad effect (my OH thinks im crazy for thinking either of these things .... oh what else.... i dont know! i'm just still processing the two mcs, already thinking HOW CAN I MAKE IT NOT HAPPEN EVER AGAIN!!!!!! but im sure most people would say there's nothing i can do. when prego, i also get super picky about what i eat. i wish i could do it now, to lose some weight, :p but when im prego, i just get so careful! i know it's going to happen again within a year, and im wondering if these things are paranoias pure and simple, or whether they really can have an effect. thoughts, ladies?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys can i join? 
i know why ur worried about those things horseypants but try not to stress out over them . i think mc happens sometimes in 'perfect' cases (for want of a better phrase) and then u see drug addicts using while pregnant and having babies. there is no proper reasoning behind it, protect urself from obvious things like drink and drugs but try not to worry about things u cant really control. if we read and believed everything they warn us against we would drive ourselves nuts :)
i know u horseypants but for those who dont know me :)
i lost my first, had mmc , baby stopped growing at 7.5 weeks and had erpc at 10.5 weeks. my OH is away with work in texas at d mo, im from ireland. 
we will ttc in less than 3 weeks when he comes home, timing should be right i hope for when he comes home :) cant wait for it :)

oh and thanks for temp, had been taking evening primrose and stopped, will start again and will also try juice , it cant hurt to try :)


----------



## garfie

Lilesmum - :hi: and welcome I'm sure the ladies will let you join us, I kinda gate crashed :blush:

Are you temping then hun, trying grapefruit juice or anything else that might help this cycle?:flower:

Horseypants - You have a lot of open circles on your chart hun - have you been taking your temps at different times:flower: Is this your first chart after DNC - have you had a cycle yet? I am on CD3 an everything is looking normal - now I am worried :winkwink:

Stop worrying hun - ladies all over the world get pregnant and their situations are hardly ideal eh, middle of wars, famines, floods etc so I would think a bit of mould in the garage wouldn't be causing much harm - unless of course that is where you sleep:winkwink:

My hubby works with solvents (he's a printing manager) so that has crossed my mind whether that's the reason it takes me so long to get pregnant only to loose it? - But I also know that what I am really doing is looking for reasons and unfortunately there aren't any, it is just literally one of those things and when I come to terms with the what if's I know I will have begun the grieving process either for what I had or could have had - does that make sense hun:flower:

My ex hubby (who I have two children to) was in the forces and he dealt with chemicals etc and those two turned out alright (well if you can ignore their bickering at each other:haha:) so I am starting to believe it is just pot luck and eventually our luck has to change right PMA PMA.

Hope - Any sign of the nasty :witch: :dust::dust::dust:

Etoiles - What stage are you at today hun are you now in your tww?:flower::flower:

AFM - It looks like the witch has gone CD3 (normal) (hope she isn't coming back for a long time) scared she will just rear her ugly head without warning again, so providing she doesn't come back in the night I will begin my grapefruit juice tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks garfie :)
but im not sure if i can try for a while now. i just got a call from my doc saying my liver enzymes r further elevated so she wants me to go to a consultant fast and not try till sorted. so annoying. i have been sick and allergy plagued for about 5 yrs on and off so maybe they cure me this time :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

No witch yet. This is not normal for me and I'm starting to worry a little. I know that anything can throw off a cycle but I've been stressed before and have still never had a cycle longer than 32 days except for my cycle directly following my MC because of hormones needing to go down and such. Granted this is only the second cycle after MC but its already CD 35. There should be no reason for another 6 week cycle. I took another pregnancy test this morning and another BFN. I did get a little white line which I'm assuming was an evap line but the strange thing is that it showed up in 2 minutes. Has anyone ever had that happen before? I'll keep testing every two days I guess. I'm really scared of ectopic because couldn't that stop my period but not produce enough hormone to produce a positive test.


----------



## garfie

Hope - any news yet?:hugs: was there any colour at all? My understanding of evaps are they show up after the time, perhaps a dodgy test have you tested again:flower:

Lilesmum- so do you have to wait for an appointment what's the next stage :shrug: lets hope it gets sorted soon and you get the lovely bundle you've been dreaming of:happydance:

Afm looks like the witch has left the building temps are still a bit erratic started my grapefruit juice let's hope it works again:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Etoiles

Hi everyone,

Hope everything is doing okay. I am with several of you that my first cycle after my MC tells me my body was still a little screwed up.

I appeared to O because my temp raised for a couple of days but then dropped again and then I got my first :witch: since my d&c a week later. I did not get any of my normal pms symptoms such as sore breasts. I think my body tried to O but just couldn't do it and then I got AF a week later which is also abnormal.

I am though at least thankful that the :witch: showed up so I am hoping for a more normal 2nd cycle. I am also starting to exercise again since when I got my first BFP it was a month when I started exercising so I figured it can't hurt.


----------



## garfie

Etoiles - I'm with you on the exercise lark - I have done 20 mins on the kids trampoline and that was enough:haha:

I also decided to become an Avon lady so that gets me walking too.

I am hoping like you that this cycle is more normal and we all get our BFPs:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lilesMom

garfie said:


> Hope - any news yet?:hugs: was there any colour at all? My understanding of evaps are they show up after the time, perhaps a dodgy test have you tested again:flower:
> 
> Lilesmum- so do you have to wait for an appointment what's the next stage :shrug: lets hope it gets sorted soon and you get the lovely bundle you've been dreaming of:happydance:
> 
> Afm looks like the witch has left the building temps are still a bit erratic started my grapefruit juice let's hope it works again:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

hey thanks for thinkin of me :)
i got a letter for app for 27th sep!!! so far away, i dont think i can wait , i might just try and hope for the best, i feel like ive waited a million yrs already :)
best of luck to all xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Lilesmum - Aw hun that is miles away:wacko: so what happens in the meantime do you just wait and see what happens:winkwink:

Hope - Did you test again - hope you are okay hun:flower:

Horseypants - Have your anxieties calmed a little now? - hope you are doing well I see you are in your tww :happydance: what are you doing to pass the time?

AFM - my temps are still all over I have been taking my grapefruit juice so we will see what happens:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Etoiles

I have been trying to pay attention to my cycle this time very closely as I'm sure everyone is probably trying to do and I have noticed that I have a lot of nausea right now around ovulation time. I looked up some info and found that it can be due to hormone changes around ovulation time so I'm hoping that is a positive thing. 

Anyone else get nausea around O time? I don't remember it before but I might not have been paying any attention.


----------



## lilesMom

nothing happens in the meantime , irish health care sucks :) but thanks for asking :)
best o luck this time garfie , hope u catch ur eggy x
ive never noticed nausea around O etoiles, but i do get really in the mood for bd and lots o cm :) ( sorry for tmi :) ) 
now i get pains too which i didnt get before loss so it may have changed for u too hon. 
hope i hope ur ok hon, it could just be out of whack after loss but it could just be too early for bfp too and still be preggers, fx babe, xx
hey horseypants xx
sorry if i missed anyone x


----------



## hopeforbfp

Well ladies I dont have much to update unfortunately. Still no AF and I have been testing at least every other day. I test this morning with a FRER and BFN. it's CD 39 for me right now. I looked back and my cycle was 44 days last time directly following the mc. My temps seem kinda low to me (although I've only been temping a week lol) so I'm sure I'm not pregnant. I have 0 symptoms and besides tests were positive way before this with my other pregnancies so I know I'm not one of those people that run low with hcg and don't test positive. I think if I don't get AF by CD44 I'll call or email my doctor. Do you think it's possible to completely skip a period and carry on with the next cycle normally? I wonder if I'll ovulate in a couple weeks just like normal.


----------



## lilesMom

anything can happen after a loss babe. 
i did get an af but it only lasted a day, i normally have 6 days ish of heavy flow. i still havent gotten 2nd so im not sure how that be yet. its not late yet though, it would be due in a week ish but if it doesnt come i wont be to suprised and im def not pregnant, my OH is away :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hey ladies I am the happiest girl in the world right now. AF came this morning and I never thought I'd be so happy to see her. I just hate when things aren't working properly. I had a huge temp drop this morning and sure enough she was there when I went to the bathroom.


----------



## lilesMom

yey at last :) :)


----------



## Etoiles

Congrats lilesmom on getting AF. Getting it after a miscarriage is probably the happiest AF I have ever gotten as well. 

I hope your cycle can return to normal again this month! :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

Hey everyone. I have big hopes for a bfp. Testing starting tomorrow :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay horseypants. From the little I know, your chart looks great. Maybe you should wait till 10dpo to start testing though. I feel like very few people get a positive at 8dpo and if your anything like me, a BFN is cause for a very down day.


----------



## horseypants

ok i'll come clean. i've been testing every morning with the internet cheapies. i know it's probably jsut going to be torture and bfn's but last time i did get a positive, it was on 7dpo, in the afternoon.....


----------



## Kaylen

I am also TTC my first. My husband and I have been married for 2.5 years, finally both have stable jobs and are ready to start a family. We started trying 3 months ago - the first month was a "trial run" as we called it - we were not tracking ovulation, just had fun and if it worked - great! It didn't work... then the next month i got a positive ovulation test and my husband had to go out of town: needles to say we did not conceive. The third month I decided that ovulation tests were a waste of money because I knew I was ovulation when I got the positive so I didn't buy any. Well for the first time ever I had no idea when I ovulated and I even thought that I didn't. Next thing you know I was pregnant and a week later I was MC (right now). It all happened so fast. I am waiting now for this to be over and to start ttc again. This time I will chart temperatures, use the ovulation tests and make sure I know when it happened. I am also planning on eating healthier - I tend to indulge on chocolate and deserts. I will probably never know what caused this mc and I am terrified that it will happen again, but I will do my best to reduce the risk. My mom never had MC - she had 2 healthy girls (my sister and me) born only 1.5 years apart. I am so much like her in every other aspect - I wish i was in this case too.
I am happy to join you ladies in this adventure!


----------



## lxb

Stalker alert horseypants! :wave: Good luck testing!!

Kaylen - Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: I don't think there's anything we can do to prevent mc (there are things that we can do to minimize risk - reduce caffeine intake, etc.) but according to the dr., MMC is fairly common.

I'm looking forward for AF! I'm routing AF's route to come my way :haha: FX for your BFP horseypants~


----------



## Kaylen

lxb said:


> Stalker alert horseypants! :wave: Good luck testing!!
> 
> Kaylen - Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: I don't think there's anything we can do to prevent mc (there are things that we can do to minimize risk - reduce caffeine intake, etc.) but according to the dr., MMC is fairly common.
> 
> I'm looking forward for AF! I'm routing AF's route to come my way :haha: FX for your BFP horseypants~

Thank you :) 
I stopped drinking coffee 1 month before we conceived, and I had been taking prenatal vitamins for about 4 months. Never smoked in my life, and i drink very little alcohol. I exercised regularly, but then I stopped 2 months ago thinking that I was stressing out my body. I am healthy, my job is a desk job so no danger there, and yet this is what happens. I suppose this all proves that it can happen to anyone and there is nothing we can do. 
Sorry for the rambling, I am just trying to convince myself it will all be ok :)


----------



## lxb

Kaylen said:


> lxb said:
> 
> 
> Stalker alert horseypants! :wave: Good luck testing!!
> 
> Kaylen - Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: I don't think there's anything we can do to prevent mc (there are things that we can do to minimize risk - reduce caffeine intake, etc.) but according to the dr., MMC is fairly common.
> 
> I'm looking forward for AF! I'm routing AF's route to come my way :haha: FX for your BFP horseypants~
> 
> Thank you :)
> I stopped drinking coffee 1 month before we conceived, and I had been taking prenatal vitamins for about 4 months. Never smoked in my life, and i drink very little alcohol. I exercised regularly, but then I stopped 2 months ago thinking that I was stressing out my body. I am healthy, my job is a desk job so no danger there, and yet this is what happens. I suppose this all proves that it can happen to anyone and there is nothing we can do.
> Sorry for the rambling, I am just trying to convince myself it will all be ok :)Click to expand...

Yes. It does prove that it can happen to anyone and it is not something within our control. It's only normal that we want to convince ourselves that it will all be ok. And it will all be okay~~ :thumbup: It's just the matter of time we'll get our perfect little bean~


----------



## Etoiles

Well Fertility Friend drew solid line cross-hairs for me so I am really hoping I had a good ovulation this month. DH and I DTD the day of ovulation and the day before so I'm hoping something good comes of it.

Horseypants you are brave to test so early. I was so paranoid about early testing last time that I waited until 17 DPO to test so I had a good feeling about it. Good luck!

Kaylen, welcome. I think a lot of us feel the same way you do. At least, I know I felt the same way. I felt like I did everything right and it still didn't work out and I'm not sure why. Not having answers is very tough.


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA for a while - I went out on Saturday had a few drinks and have been ill since, think it is more than the drink though, unless I'm getting to old to party:haha:

Etoiles - So how many DPO are you now? - I'm still waiting to O I think, but I don't know what is happening with my body yet (trying to take the relaxed approach) grrrrrr!

Horseypants - You sound just like me - POAS although I usually start 9DPO:blush: 

Kaylen - :hi: and welcome I'm Garfie sorry about your loss hun, what stage are you in your cycle hun:flower:

:dust::dust::dust: to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopeforbfp

horseypants said:


> ok i'll come clean. i've been testing every morning with the internet cheapies. i know it's probably jsut going to be torture and bfn's but last time i did get a positive, it was on 7dpo, in the afternoon.....

Lol oh don't worry I completely understand your want to test so early. It's so hard not to especially with IC they are just so cheap so why not lol. I won't think badly of you :). I used to use Internet cheapies but me DH and mom decided to all move in together so she didn't have to live alone as she gets older. I like my privacy and I don't want her seeing those come through the mail cause she will either think I'm pregnant or crazy. I love my mom and all but it is difficult having her in such close proximity after the losses having her watch my every move and always wondering if I'm pregnant.


----------



## jewlzmadison

please check my thread out i need tips!!!! going through similar thing


----------



## Etoiles

Okay ladies, I need some advice. I have been temping to see if ovulation occurred to try and see when my body is going to get back on track but it starts to feel like it never is.

D&C 6/6
Temperature went up for two days but a week later got AF so I assumed no ovulation.
AF :witch: 7/4

So.... I should be ovulating right? Fertility Friend drew solid line cross-hairs for me but today my temp dropped again so it only stayed up for 2 days again before dropping, just like last month! Plus, just like last month, I do not have my normal post ovulation symptoms such as sore breasts. 

I thought that because I had AF that meant I would start ovulating but apparently it is not so. What do I do????????

I am supposed to be 4 days past ovulation but I don't believe that I ovulated at all.

---------------

Garfie, glad you got to go out. It is good to take your mind off things!

Good luck Horseypants and keep us updated!


----------



## lilesMom

ovulation could easily be late cos of mc or i have read of some people who dont ovulate for 2 months after mc . its prob just late hon. i dont know about temps. i dont temp , so i cant help there soz x


----------



## horseypants

etoiles im stumped
bfn for me today

:cry:


----------



## garfie

Etoiles - Sorry your chart is confusing you hun - looks like were in the same boat:cry: FF put me at 8DPO last month but then took it away, 6 days later AF arrived - I still had a 24 day cycle:shrug:

This month I am on CD12 and no sign of O even though my temp has been higher than normal pre ov temps (stalk if you like:winkwink:). So I think I have to O and start my period within 12 days to make up a 24 day cycle (still with me?:thumbup:) if that's the case then once again my LP will be short right - aw who am I kidding trying to work out my body :haha:

Horsey - You are 10DPO right still early hun, I know you need to POAS but your still not out I tested positive at 11DPO and a lot of other women have been a lot later, so long as you know who doesn't come you are still in with a chance:happydance:

AFM - The party was good but a two day hangover not so good (although looking again at temps perhaps it was a bug also:shrug:)

I am going away on holiday on Monday for a week so it would be good to know I have at least O so I don't have to worry about temping etc.

Next month I am back to OPKs and my CBFM (hubby agrees this relaxed approach just isn't me :winkwink:)

Lilesmom - I hope I'm not one of those ladies who don't O for 2 months my clock is ticking (surprised you ladies can't hear it :haha:)

Jewlz - I'm probably going a bit senile here what thread are you on about hun and what is it you are going through?:flower:

Hopefor- I don't even live with my mum and she is always asking me personal questions such as how late am I, is there a chance etc - I didn't use to mind but at the moment I'm finding it quite difficult to share believe it or not (except with you ladies) so I just say I think my body is ****** then I get told off for swearing :blush: :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Etoiles

Garfie, your cycle sounds eerily similar to mine so thanks for letting me know. It just feels odd since this is the second month with an unusual cycle. I hope yours gets back on track soon! Have a great time on holiday! Where are you going?

Horseypants, I'm so sorry about your test. It's true though that it is still early. :( It doesn't make it any easier to see a BFN though I know.


My temp did go back up thankfully but I still have no regular symptoms so we'll see how long my leutal phase is this month. If it is more than a week long that will already be an improvement since last month.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Etoiles

hopeforbfp said:


> I used to use Internet cheapies but me DH and mom decided to all move in together so she didn't have to live alone as she gets older. I like my privacy and I don't want her seeing those come through the mail cause she will either think I'm pregnant or crazy. I love my mom and all but it is difficult having her in such close proximity after the losses having her watch my every move and always wondering if I'm pregnant.

That is why DH didn't want to tell his mom that we were TTC since although we don't live together when she visits she stays with us for 1-2 months at a time. Although after the loss her visit started a week later and he ended up telling her everything because I couldn't pretend nothing happened.

It is frustrating if someone is always watching and wondering and I know that doesn't make it easier to deal with everything that has happened. I hope your mom can be understanding and considerate towards you during this rough time.


----------



## hopeforbfp

garfie said:


> Etoiles - Sorry your chart is confusing you hun - looks like were in the same boat:cry: FF put me at 8DPO last month but then took it away, 6 days later AF arrived - I still had a 24 day cycle:shrug:
> 
> This month I am on CD12 and no sign of O even though my temp has been higher than normal pre ov temps (stalk if you like:winkwink:). So I think I have to O and start my period within 12 days to make up a 24 day cycle (still with me?:thumbup:) if that's the case then once again my LP will be short right - aw who am I kidding trying to work out my body :haha:
> 
> Horsey - You are 10DPO right still early hun, I know you need to POAS but your still not out I tested positive at 11DPO and a lot of other women have been a lot later, so long as you know who doesn't come you are still in with a chance:happydance:
> 
> AFM - The party was good but a two day hangover not so good (although looking again at temps perhaps it was a bug also:shrug:)
> 
> I am going away on holiday on Monday for a week so it would be good to know I have at least O so I don't have to worry about temping etc.
> 
> Next month I am back to OPKs and my CBFM (hubby agrees this relaxed approach just isn't me :winkwink:)
> 
> Lilesmom - I hope I'm not one of those ladies who don't O for 2 months my clock is ticking (surprised you ladies can't hear it :haha:)
> 
> Jewlz - I'm probably going a bit senile here what thread are you on about hun and what is it you are going through?:flower:
> 
> Hopefor- I don't even live with my mum and she is always asking me personal questions such as how late am I, is there a chance etc - I didn't use to mind but at the moment I'm finding it quite difficult to share believe it or not (except with you ladies) so I just say I think my body is ****** then I get told off for swearing :blush: :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:haha: I love that. My mom would totally tell me off for swearing but I don't ever swear around her lol. Normally we get along great but my fuse is just getting shorter with her when it comes to personal matters. I've resorted to drinking wine in front of her to throw her off her idea that I'm secretly pregnant.


----------



## Etoiles

Well ladies I hope everyone is doing okay.

I could not help myself today since I think I am 11 DPO so I took a chance and took a test and it was a :bfn: Kind of silly of me to test but I was really hoping I would have good news again soon and I couldn't help myself. 

I hope you all have better luck!


----------



## Kaylen

Ladies!
I have decided not to wait 2 cycles and start trying immediately. I know doc said to wait but my husband is going out of town for 3 months and if we don't do it now it won't be until December. I have read a lot of successful stories about women getting pregnant immediately after mc and I have my hopes up. My mc sp very early and I feel great already. The waiting is killing me and the only thing that can help me is getting pregnant again. So wish me luck! I thought I'd share my latest idea  
Feel free to encourage/discourage me.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I got pregnant straight after miscarriage. I heard you are more fertile right after. It didn't work out well for me as I had a second miscarriage but I don't think they were related. I read that doctors just want you to wait for dating purposes. I think the majority of women go on to have successful pregnancies after mc.


----------



## Kaylen

hopeforbfp said:


> I got pregnant straight after miscarriage. I heard you are more fertile right after. It didn't work out well for me as I had a second miscarriage but I don't think they were related. I read that doctors just want you to wait for dating purposes. I think the majority of women go on to have successful pregnancies after mc.

Great I can't wait to O now.. It has been two weeks since mc ended so I hope it happens soon.


----------



## horseypants

kaylen, i say go for it all the way. xo


----------



## garfie

Etoiles - How did your cycle do? - mine got to 19 days (2nd cycle after DNC) I didn't even get to POAS :cry:

Kaylen - Do you temp or anything hun? - good luck :flower:

Hopefor - Where are you in your cycle hun? - I am still waiting for the witch to leave (which is unusual - everytime I think she's done one she comes back :haha:)

Horseypants - What have you been up to? - you have been very quiet recently :blush:

AFM - I got back from my hols in Turkey yesterday - whew what a mad week!!!

I just love Turkey all the yummy food, good weather etc but I don't like the Hospital (yep we lost two days of our holiday as my youngest was in hospital) He is fine but had to have MRI scans, canulars, blood tests etc all because he slipped and fell and banged his little head :cry:

Anyway I will bore you more with all that later - I tried to catch up with all the posts I missed but to be honest I am knackered today:-

:hugs:

X


----------



## horseypants

garfie, i am on cd9 of a 33-35 day cycle and jsut trying to cultivate a positive mental attitude cause im such an emotional mess all the time - thinking im pregnant - and then going through a bunch of hysterics crying and so forth. work is kicking my ass. i want to be barefoot and pregnant so bad lol. 

ok so --- just tryign to get myself under control, wait about a week, do lots of :sex: and then i'll be in the 2ww for the second half of august!


----------



## Kaylen

Garfie, I am using the ones you pee on :-D. I have digital ones because I could never figure out whether the other ones are positive. I tried the temperature thing but I can't ever do it at the right time. 
I got a negative this morning (again), but based on other sings I think I should be ovulating like today or tomorrow... I will take another test tonight. 
My cycles used to be very regular my whole life but something has been weird the last 3-4 months and they have been longer. Maybe because I stopped working out...


----------



## Kaylen

horseypants said:


> garfie, i am on cd9 of a 33-35 day cycle and jsut trying to cultivate a positive mental attitude cause im such an emotional mess all the time - thinking im pregnant - and then going through a bunch of hysterics crying and so forth. work is kicking my ass. i want to be barefoot and pregnant so bad lol.
> 
> ok so --- just tryign to get myself under control, wait about a week, do lots of :sex: and then i'll be in the 2ww for the second half of august!

We could be pregnant at the same time!!! 
Btw my work is giving me trouble too. Boss hates me. I feel like she is using my mc to make me look like I haven't been doing my job well. Thing will be so much better if I had a little one growing in me


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hey today is cycle day 20 for me. According to FF I am 4dpo of course this is my first month temping so I'm not sure what normal temps look like for me. I'm sure I will start testing at 10 or 11 dpo which I guess is only one week from today so I think I can handle that wait:) I just started a new job so I'm keeping busy.


----------



## Kaylen

Counting from when bleeding started I am at cycle day 36 and still no O! I am so worried... It has been 21 days since the heavy bleeding stopped and spotting began and 16 days with nothing at all. This is so frustrating. Why am I not ovulating???


----------



## hopeforbfp

Kaylen did you get blood tests to monitor your hcg dropping? I did and it took along time to go back to zero then it wasn't for another two weeks after that that I ovulated. Your body is just trying to get back to normal. 

AFM- I started testing already, still BFN but I have high hopes.


----------



## Kaylen

hopeforbfp said:


> Kaylen did you get blood tests to monitor your hcg dropping? I did and it took along time to go back to zero then it wasn't for another two weeks after that that I ovulated. Your body is just trying to get back to normal.
> 
> AFM- I started testing already, still BFN but I have high hopes.

No. When I went to OBGYN they were supposed to do urine test but they never called me with results and I never called to ask. My mc was very early (5 weeks) and the doctor didn't seem too concerned at all. She did a sonogram and said everything was clear... So I wait now.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm back - just had a few days away with hubby in Ibiza it was fab!

Horseypants - What cycle day are you on - hope you are feeling much stronger, I found out that my best friend is pregnant and you know what makes it even harder? she has been trying for one cycle after coming off BCP and OMG this may turn into a rant ....... I advised her when she was most fertile so know she calls me her fertility doctor :cry: How can I advise her and get it spot on - but yet nothing for me:wacko:

Kaylen - What cd are you on now? - i don't know about the working out thing - I am more your couch potato :haha: How cool would that be if you and horsey both got your BFPs together :happydance:

Hopefor - You carry on POAS hun were right with you:happydance: I didn't even get to POAS last month as I only had a 19 day cycle :cry: so if I make it to 24 I will POAS :happydance: even though I know my chances are slim as I don't think I've O again this month, so just waiting now :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kaylen

Hi garfie, wb!
I just counted and it has been 21 days w/ no bleeding and no spotting. Not sure what cycle day - when do I start counting with mc and all?? I think day 29 if I am not miscounting again. I took a preg test and it was totally negative. But the digital OPKs are neg too and when I look at the lines after I eject the test stick, there is no second line whatsoever. I don't know if I should be looking at that but there has always been a second faint line when i was using the regular ones. Am I that infertile?! I have less than 2 weeks before husband leaves for 3 months :(


----------



## garfie

Aw hun thanks:flower:

I can't answer your question - a loss sucks really bad!:hugs: not only does it play with your emotions, create untold physical pain etc it also screws up your cycle :cry:

I would just suggest that you enjoy your hubby as he is going away soon - you never know it takes just one little determined :spermy: :dust::dust::dust: after my loss OPK's were showing lines one minute and then the next nothing but my temperatures were telling me something totally different:wacko:

Did you have your HCG tested hun - have you had a normal period yet? 

I don't know anything about digital OPKs - can you try just regular ones.

Good luck hun 

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopeforbfp

Welcome back Garfie, I'm glad you had a nice trip. I'm happy to have the support of my fellow POAS addicts lol. I think I'm done for this cycle now though. BFN this morning so I think I'm throwing in the towel and I'm just going to wait for AF now. I'm getting too depressed over it. I'm sorry about your best friend. My best friend did the same thing last year. She started trying after us and got pregnant first cycle. Now she had her little girl who's almost 4 months old and i'm still not pregnant. As bad as it is, I'm still having a hard time seeing her and staying close with her. I'm such an awful person. 

Last night we went out to dinner to celebrate me and my sisters masters completion and while we were waiting for a table, some girl came in to see the hostess (her friend of course) and announced her pregnancy. It put me in such a bad mood. I shouldn't let those things get to me. I don't even know these people. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Etoiles

Hi ladies,

Like Garfie I was also gone for a few days. We drove to Orlando, Florida for a vacation. We originally planned this after my MC since I could go on all the rides and so forth since I was not pregnant.

I hate to even post this here but I wanted to tell you all first on here but the day before we left I got a BFP on the test. So, even though I had a BFN the week before I had a BFP now and I did not think it was going to happen and had less 'signs' than last time so don't give up hope ladies.

Since I was going on vacation I did not have a regular Dr.'s appt. yet, just a quick blood test for HCG and progesterone so today is my first real appointment so I hope there is something still there and growing! 

Last time I had low progesterone which was discovered late so this time the day after I found out I started taking progesterone supplements so we'll see if that helped at all.

So even if you don't O on your first cycle after your MC I guess I O'd on my second one.

Good luck ladies and I am not leaving yet because as I know from last time there are no guarantees.


----------



## garfie

Etoiles-:happydance::happydance::happydance: a bfp wake up ladies we have our first bfp :flower:

I hope you didn't go on any of the fast rides:winkwink:

excellent news hun a happy and healthy 9 months to you.

Have faith that everything will be fine you gotta be strong for you and your little bundle your carrying.

I am so pleased for you hun take it easy and relax and enjoy!!!

Afm still got screwy cycles - hope its not as short as last month:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopeforbfp

Eeeeeek Etolies congratulations. You should never feel bad for announcing a BFP. I'm sorry if my rant made you feel that way. I was just having a bad day but I genuinely get excited to see BFPs with you ladies. Do you know how many DPO you were when you got your BFP? I still have a glimmer of hope in the back of my mind just cause boobs still hurt and AF is due tomorrow but I usually get earlier BFPs.


----------



## Etoiles

Thanks ladies. I was nervous posting about it because I know how I feel when I hear about others good news. I hope you all have good news soon too.

I really do hope it turns out this time. Last time I was cautious though so this time I can say I will be extremely cautious. I am about a week away from the bad moment last time so I am not counting myself safe by any means.

I think what helped me or what seemed to is both months that I got a BFP is when I exercised for at least 1/2 hour 5 times a week or more. Also DH took motility boost. All the months I got a BFN I did not exercise.

I got my BFP on day 13. I really am too nervous about testing early. I only take a test when I have a feeling. Fertility friend did change its mind so it was either with DPO 13 or 17 depending on which of its choices were correct. I took a test on either DPO 7 or 11 and it was negative which I posted about.

Had a Dr. appt yesterday and got an ultrasound but it was so small we could barely see anything. The dr. said he could see a fetal pole but I could hardly tell anything was there. My dr. is so nice and is being more cautious this time and is giving me another scan in a just a week instead of waiting longer like last time.

Good luck, I hope this is the start of something good for this entire thread of women!


----------



## lilesMom

im a stalker popping back in :) just to say congrats hon, great news, fx all goes well for u xxx


----------



## Kaylen

Congrats from me too! Thanks for sharing the happy news


----------



## Kaylen

Oh hey, guess what? I got period today :-(. Hopefully I O this cycle!


----------



## garfie

Kaylen - sorry the :witch: got you hun:flower: Was this a normal cycle for you?

AFM - Now on CD20 1 day more than last month :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## horseypants

etoiles, congrats

and kaylen, sorry :flow:


----------



## Kaylen

No worries. It was not a normal cycle - it is right after mc so I suppose it is normal that I didn't O. Let's home I do on this one, even though I won't have a man.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Well my temp dropped this morning and the witch got me too. Im really liking this whole temping thing. It takes all the guess work out of when to expect AF. I know for sure she will be there the day I have a big temp drop. Good news is I think my body is back to normal now from my miscarriage. My last cycle was still long at 39 days and this cycle was only 31 days. My usual is 32 so I'm very pleased. I'm ready to start BDing all over again though :)


----------



## horseypants

hopeforbfp, sorry the witch got ya. :flow:

i hear you on the temping! i'm having a bit of ambiguity with my chart right now, but it's really so much better having the inside scoop instead of being subjected to utter mystery about what's going n with your body!


----------



## Etoiles

Kaylen and Hopeforbfp sorry the witch got you ladies. :(


----------



## horseypants

kaylen, sorry i didnt catch why there's no man. is he away?

i hear they have sperm for sale on the internet


----------



## Kaylen

How do you guys do the temperature thing? I tries but I think I am dpi g it wrong. It seems that it is very dependent on the time you do it... I was measuring first thing before I got up but sometimes I was already awake and other times I was totally asleep so I got very different results.


----------



## hopeforbfp

My sister in law told me how she has done it for the past couple years so I tried her way and it has worked great. She told me to set an alarm every morning before DHs alarm went off for work to make sure you don't wake up prior to taking the temp. I set my alarm for 7 everyday before work started then took it immediately then just went back to sleep. Your thermometer should have a memory on it the next time you turn it on so you can record it when your more awake. Now that I'm working my alarm goes off at 5:30 and weekend is still set for 7 on the weekends so I should probably change it to 5:30 everyday. Sometimes I have restless nights and wake a lot so I don't trust those morning temps.


----------



## Etoiles

I tried to take my temp the first time I would wake up in the middle of the night before getting out of bed since I usually have a restless sleep. If I forgot to take it the first time I woke up I would take it the second time I woke up before getting out of bed. The times weren't always the same so Fertility Friend did not seem to like that but the temps still were accurate enough to give me an idea of what part of the cycle I was in.


----------



## Kaylen

horseypants said:


> kaylen, sorry i didnt catch why there's no man. is he away?
> 
> i hear they have sperm for sale on the internet

 He is going on active duty do I will be alone until December.


----------

